
Massive Computational Experiments, Painlessly - diego898
https://stats285.github.io/
======
diego898
This is a related (companion) course to "Theories of Deep Learning (STATS
385)"[1] at Stanford, which was also previously discussed[2]

[1] [https://stats385.github.io/](https://stats385.github.io/) [2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15645082](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15645082)

